# شقه للبيع بمكرم عبيد الرئيسى



## اسلام محمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 131103
شقه مساحتها 150مترللبيع بمكرم عبيد الرئيسى الدور الخامس بحرية بالكامل
(3غرف نوم+2ريسيبشن+2حمام+ مطبخ + تكييف)عدد 2 اسانسير تشطيب سوبر لوكس
مطلوب 750 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

